# Habitation Air Conditioning



## tubmin (Jun 11, 2006)

Has anyone got feedback on the Dometic B2200 roof mounted air conditioner, is it effective and not to noisy?
I'm currently thinking of having one fitted to my Rapido 7099F, although the van is 7.4m long externally and the B2200 is recommended for vans up to 7m the dealer suggested it would be fine.
If I do get one fitted you can rest assured it will be another lousy summer ahead!!


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi Tubmin. We have a waeco dual voltage which is a good bit of kit take a look before you spends your money


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

I used to have an Autotrail Apache 700 which had a similar aircon unit fitted, although not sure if the same as the one you quote. Provided all the doors and windows were closed it was effective although at night you obviously had the fan noise. Not a problem for me but my wife struggled with it.

However, when in France and Italy it really came into it's own and without it on we struggled to sleep. We used to close the van up around tea time and by the time bedtime came it was lovely and cool in there. A couple of evenings we tried without it on (for my wife's benefit) and I just laid there sweating!

My big wish was for a unit that would run from 12v so that we could have it running whilst driving, and I think the more modern ones do this. Mine was 2001.

So, I guess to answer your question, yes they are quite efficient but you pay a small price at night with fan noise. Not sure if I would bother with one if only touring in the UK? I can't recall ever using it over here.

Mark


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Look at he Waeco ones - had a Dometic before and it was useless - really not powerful enough on a 7m van and used to just ice up and then defrost all over the carpet - biggest waste of £1500 ever!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we have a dometic fitted to our van 7.5m and it is great cools the van no probs although we do not use it at night


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

stevenjonathan said:


> Look at he Waeco ones - had a Dometic before and it was useless - really not powerful enough on a 7m van and used to just ice up and then defrost all over the carpet - biggest waste of £1500 ever!


Now you mention it, I seem to recall that happened to us, but just the once. From memory it was caused by the drain pipe that normally runs onto the roof becoming blocked with algea.

As I say only happened the once and other than that it was fine.

Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*B2200*

Hi

My last van had the B2200 installed and after using it a few times on hot sunny days, I said I would never buy a van without aircon again. No fuss, no probs and in my view not too noisy on the slower speeds.

I have the same unit on this motorhome too. The van is 8.67 long.

The B2200 can also kick out heat when needed.

Russell


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Agree with Russell. Very good unit, and cannot be heard audibly outside the van, so good for the neighbours.


----------



## tubmin (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far.
The intention is to tour Europe in the future so hence the need for air con, we manage with fans to keep cool in the UK. Although you can live in hope of hot sweltering summer in the UK! If we get the unit fitted this month there is a financial incentive from the dealer.
The added expense of having 12V added to the system was my main reason for avoiding this, but I seem to remeber some discussion about requiring a larger alternator on some vehicles? This coupled with the fact we often tow an Aygo and hence leave the motorhome on site, and would be able to leave the air con running to cool the van down during the day. Is this practical or are they to noisy for neighbouring units for this to be considered OK?
I would hope to switch the unit off or run at its slowest setting at night, I wouldn't want the wife to have my snoring masked by the air con! Also the noise of air con on a still night can upset neighbours I'm lead to believe?
Since the unit will be fitted over the bed I'm concerned about stevenjonathan's comment of units frosting up and dumping ice below1 Perhaps that'll keep the Mrs happy - dampen my romantic advances and once they're repelled stop the snoring intermitemtly through the night 8O


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Forget the falling ice! These are seriously professional units. A 12V supply is actually needed for the LED lights built into the unit, but uses minimal voltage. We have left ours running all day when visiting the city and leaving our Bernaise Mountain Dog suitably chilling at home. You select the temperature on the remote control and leave the B220 to take of matters. Never a complaint about the noise.

Guy


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't think ours was noisy at all outside. Never once had anyone complain or even mention it.

As for the water dripping inside, if you snore presumably you have your mouth open? So position yourself under the unit and you should catch the drops. Also keeps you hydrated after that bottle of wine!  

Mark


----------

